# 19" M3 polished alloys before + after pics



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

Had my wheels refurbished last week, were in a shabby state but seen worse. Changed the runflats for kumhos as runflats shouldn't be fitted to M cars apparently 
Fitted some smoked indicators, side indicators and black kidney grills, got bored of the chrome look

products used;

meguairs endurance tyre gel
zeppelin custom metal polish
turtle wax zip wax for cleaning
poorboys wheel sealant
well happy with how they turned out 

before;

































































after;


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Those wheels look brilliant! Great job pal, car looks superb!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job:thumb:


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

Those are mint. Where did you have them done, I'm probably going to have to get my diamond cuts re-done in the spring and that's exactly how I want them to look :thumb:.


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

cheers everyone  i know a guy who has his own refurbishing company he works by himself. its APS in Swansea, i've seen a few of the wheels he's done and they always come up mint


----------



## tictap (Sep 15, 2010)

What a transformation :thumb:


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Great job :thumb:


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Look gorgeous,not sure I'd be putting khumo tyres on my M3 though


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

very very nice

car now looks so much better ,how it should look

i love this colour on a m3

did you not seal the wheels with anything,to protect from the up coming salt/rain/snow/fog fest


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Are the tyres the correct width?, Just the wheels seem to stick out further than the tyres?


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

sealed with poorboys wheel sealant. kumho are mid range not budget, they are good for the price. a lot of people recommend them 

yes standard size tyres all round

rears are ku39, fronts are ku31, maybe they have a slight rim protecter on them, looks allright up close though


----------



## Yowfailed (Mar 14, 2012)

What an absolute beast. A great car in the only colour in should ever have been manufactured in :argie:


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

jayz_son said:


> sealed with poorboys wheel sealant. kumho are mid range not budget, they are good for the price. a lot of people recommend them
> 
> yes standard size tyres all round
> 
> rears are ku39, fronts are ku31, maybe they have a slight rim protecter on them, looks allright up close though


Yea had khumo before on my FTO and were fine in the dry to be honest but with the power an M3 is putting down i would stay away from them but that's just my 2p and other people may well disagree


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

Great work! Watch those kerbs though buddy!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

looks good... stay well away from the kerbs... !! :doublesho

:thumb:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Great job they did there, bet they attract kerbs too lol


----------



## cossierick (Jan 19, 2011)

danwel said:


> Yea had khumo before on my FTO and were fine in the dry to be honest but with the power an M3 is putting down i would stay away from them but that's just my 2p and other people may well disagree


Id have to agree with danwell to be honest, put some decent tyres on and it will transform how it will drive , (and its the only thing that keeps you on the road)

Have they been finished to an oe standard or is it just bare polished alloy as there shouldnt be any need for the metal polish with lacquared rims !!!!

On a good note they do look stunning.

rick


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

They look a lot better :thumb:


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

cossierick said:


> Id have to agree with danwell to be honest, put some decent tyres on and it will transform how it will drive , (and its the only thing that keeps you on the road)
> 
> Have they been finished to an oe standard or is it just bare polished alloy as there shouldnt be any need for the metal polish with lacquared rims !!!!
> 
> ...


there's not many more people than me that are fussier about tyres, i made sure these had a good name before i bought them. when i first had the car it had 2 bridgestones and 2 pirellis on it, these drive no different if not better. i did have 2 michelin pilot super sports on order but they would have taken too long to be delivered so i bought the kumhos.

i think every alloy has to be watched out for kerbs haha, thanks for the comments everyone


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

OMG that's a huge improvement! Well done:thumb:


----------



## carlust (Jun 2, 2012)

Great result 

I have to agree about the Kuhmo's I think they are excellent tyres for the price.
I used to have on my Mercedes CL500 Dunlop SP Sports they were great but too noisy.
Then once they were bold lol ... changed them with the Kumhos and they are much quieter and no problems on dry or wet.


----------



## Tone Loc (Aug 22, 2007)

Excellent job, i used to hate my wheels on the old M3 as they looked like your 'befores' . Never got round to sorting before selling tho.



cossierick said:


> Id have to agree with danwell to be honest, put some decent tyres on and it will transform how it will drive , (and its the only thing that keeps you on the road)
> rick


I think people are talking about Kumho tyres on M3s without experience of the tyres and the car, look on any M3 forum and you will see the tyres are very highly rated. When i had my M3 i have PS2s and Conti sports prior to trying Kumhos after seeing all the reviews, the difference in wet or dry on the road was not noticeable. It certainly didn't transform the car!


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

nothing wrong with kumhos ! wheels look amazing . are they bare alloy or have they been laquered? if its bare get them sealed as mirror polished alloy is a bugger to keep clean ! i had a vfr that i mirror polished everything in sight if it got wet it took half a day to clean the metal work lol , found belgom alu really good


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Look much much better and I loved the 19s on my m3, just a pain in the ass they get white worm so easy.

The tyres are the right size and they do look slightly stretched on the standard m3 wheels, didn't make any difference when I tried different brands.

Maybe those who actually have driven an m3 could actually comment on why kumhos aren't suitable. Yes, ps2s feel absolutely lovely and encourage confidence, but tbh, if you really wanted feedback and handling, the 19s make a bigger difference than the tyres on them.


----------

